# Military Mascots (Real and Anthropomorphised) - a split thread



## daftandbarmy (8 Jan 2016)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Except that they are not the traditional ranks of the British cavalry; only the "Household Cavalry" follows such practise.  The rest of the British army that continues a cavalry tradition uses "sergeant".  The only Canadian regiment that could make a case for such stupidity would probably be the Governor General's Horse Guards, though their only lineage to the Household Cavalry is by alliance.



Tangent.... my former regiment had a Shetland pony as a mascot and his minder was called the 'Regimental Pony Major'.

Now there's a title that has legs... four short ones to be exact


----------



## cavalryman (8 Jan 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Tangent.... my former regiment had a Shetland pony as a mascot and his minder was called the 'Regimental Pony Major'.
> 
> Now there's a title that has legs... four short ones to be exact


The Vandoos have a goat as mascot and its attendant is the "chevrier major" or goat major.  Do with that what you will  :subbies:


----------



## blackberet17 (11 Jan 2016)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> The Vandoos have a goat as mascot and its attendant is the "chevrier major" or goat major.  Do with that what you will  :subbies:



Ontars have a cat as a mascot (or at least in the story which led to the cap badge)...

Do with THAT what you will...

My brain went to a Bond film, with a twist...


----------



## Blackadder1916 (11 Jan 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Tangent.... my former regiment had a Shetland pony as a mascot and his minder was called the 'Regimental Pony Major'.
> 
> Now there's a title that has legs... four short ones to be exact



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/new-shetland-mascot-needed-for-the-parachute-regiment-271207


> The Parachute Regiment is looking for a black Shetland pony, preferably a gelding, under 6 years old.



Is that a typical enrolment requirement for your former regiment?  How sad.

It doesn't seem to be the common condition in other British regiments, such as the Mercian Regiment.
http://www.countrylife.co.uk/features/military-animal-mascots-69039


> Private Derby has his own army ID card, is paid a full salary that goes into his account at the local feed merchant and is entitled to annual leave, which he uses to visit Chatsworth during the mating season. ‘It’s like a Club 18–30 holiday,’ jokes Cpl Thornton.


Now that's more like it.

I'll leave it to others to make snide comments about the following photo.


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Jan 2016)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Is that a typical enrolment requirement for your former regiment?  How sad.



It's a good career move in a Janissary kind of way


----------



## Happy Guy (14 Jan 2016)

Speaking of the British Army's mascots: http://s.telegraph.co.uk/graphics/projects/army-animal-mascots/index.html
I had no idea there were so many.
Given all the reversion to anything British perhaps the Canadian Army staff HQ is hard at work on a plan for each infantry regiment to get mascot instead of worrying about operational readiness.


----------



## MJP (14 Jan 2016)

Happy Guy said:
			
		

> Speaking of the British Army's mascots: http://s.telegraph.co.uk/graphics/projects/army-animal-mascots/index.html
> I had no idea there were so many.
> Given all the reversion to anything British perhaps the Canadian Army staff HQ is hard at work on a plan for each infantry regiment to get mascot instead of worrying about operational readiness.



I have no doubt someone somewhere is scheming more ways to not focus on things that matter.


----------



## Pusser (15 Jan 2016)

Happy Guy said:
			
		

> Speaking of the British Army's mascots: http://s.telegraph.co.uk/graphics/projects/army-animal-mascots/index.html
> I had no idea there were so many.
> Given all the reversion to anything British perhaps the Canadian Army staff HQ is hard at work on a plan for each infantry regiment to get mascot instead of worrying about operational readiness.



Sometimes, folks are too quick to discount the value of such things.  Just because something doesn't put bullets down range, doesn't mean it has no role to play.  Regimental mascots have long served to boost morale and unit cohesion.  They often provide something to focus on when times are tough.  In short, they help others put bullets down range.


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Jan 2016)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Sometimes, folks are too quick to discount the value of such things.  Just because something doesn't put bullets down range, doesn't mean it has no role to play.  Regimental mascots have long served to boost morale and unit cohesion.  They often provide something to focus on when times are tough.  In short, they help others put bullets down range.


I tried to award you MilPoints to show my agreement with your statement; however, the interwebz failed me, so I have to respond in this manner.

Well-said


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Jan 2016)

I humbly disagree. Have you seen the culture of troops these days?  I don't think they give a flying fuck about a mascot they've never had. Especially one they've never had a history with. Perhaps it's different for those units that have always had one.


----------



## MJP (15 Jan 2016)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> I humbly disagree. Have you seen the culture of troops these days?  I don't think they give a flying frig about a mascot they've never had. Especially one they've never had a history with. Perhaps it's different for those units that have always had one.



Just as well said....

Unless there is a real and enduring connection, troops don't give a fuck.


----------



## cavalryman (15 Jan 2016)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Sometimes, folks are too quick to discount the value of such things.  Just because something doesn't put bullets down range, doesn't mean it has no role to play.  Regimental mascots have long served to boost morale and unit cohesion.  They often provide something to focus on when times are tough.  In short, they help others put bullets down range.


And when the rations run out, you can always put your mascot on the BBQ  ;D


----------



## Pusser (15 Jan 2016)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> And when the rations run out, you can always put your mascot on the BBQ  ;D



Well, yeah...


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Jan 2016)

Happy Guy said:
			
		

> Speaking of the British Army's mascots: http://s.telegraph.co.uk/graphics/projects/army-animal-mascots/index.html
> I had no idea there were so many.
> Given all the reversion to anything British perhaps the Canadian Army staff HQ is hard at work on a plan for each infantry regiment to get mascot instead of worrying about operational readiness.



My take on all the mascot stuff was that, like the Queen's Corgies, they provided a huge connection between the regiments and the civilians community under the principle that 'if the soljers like dogs/ponies etc they can't be 'arf bad mum'.

And, yes, I shamelessly hung around Pegasus once or twice to try to pick up the chicks he attracted. 

Unfortuntaely, they were always more attracted to the horse than the horse-face


----------



## ArmyRick (15 Jan 2016)

I have mascot cows, goats and sheeps available? Takers? You can paint a logo on the side. I jokingly offered a Special Operations Cow (Tan in colour) to a CSOR CSM a few years ago, we had fun with it for a bit.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jan 2016)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> I have mascot cows, goats and sheeps available?



Goats and Sheep........Now that opens up the doors for a lot of insinuations.......Add some barnyard fowl to the mix and you have the potential of becoming the CAF sole source of mascots.    >


----------



## mariomike (15 Jan 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Add some barnyard fowl to the mix and you have the potential of becoming the CAF sole source of mascots.    >



Like a goose?

Mascots
"the Coldstream Guards' pet goose"
https://army.ca/forums/threads/39675.0.html

Or a turkey?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Jan 2016)

THE RCR chicken


----------



## mariomike (15 Jan 2016)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> THE RCR chicken



Did they actually have one as a mascot?

The only mention I could find was in the "Canadian Military Slang" thread, and here,

poultry warning device... 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/23859.0


----------



## Journeyman (15 Jan 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> > THE RCR chicken
> 
> 
> Did they actually have one as a mascot?


I wouldn't call her a mascot, _per se_......


----------



## Edward Campbell (15 Jan 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Did they actually have one as a mascot?
> I wouldn't call her a mascot, _per se_......




At least one OC A Coy (it was Art Hunter, for those old enough to remember that name) in 2RCR back in the 1960s, put a rooster on his company pennant and dared anyone to say anything.

(I cannot find a picture of it anywhere ...)

Art began his military career in the RCN where "cock o' the walk" apparently means (meant in the 1950s) something, and he used to say that his company, A Coy, as also the 2RCR "cock o' the walk." The soldiers like it and, again, dared anyone to disagree.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jan 2016)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> And when the rations run out, you can always put your mascot on the BBQ  ;D



Been there, done that, got the T-shirt! ;D


----------



## quadrapiper (15 Jan 2016)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Art began his military career in the RCN where "cock o' the walk" apparently means (meant in the 1950s) something, and he used to say that his company, A Coy, as also the 2RCR "cock o' the walk." The soldiers like it and, again, dared anyone to disagree.


Not sure if the term is current in the RCN - it's been retained with the Sea Cadets as a top division award at corps and training centres.

A Cock of the Walk trophy for NRDs (massive cup, silver fighting cocks, etc), instigated by Adm Mainguy, has (sadly/luckily) fallen to usage by the Sea Cadet corps named for him. Not sure why that concept of inter-unit competition (especially if focused on readiness, ability, etc.) hasn't been continued.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Jan 2016)

No, they still have the Cock of the Walk in Halifax.  For team sports amongst formation units.


----------



## quadrapiper (15 Jan 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> No, they still have the Cock of the Walk in Halifax.  For team sports amongst formation units.


Excellent. Hadn't heard (or seen) the term in use around Esquimalt.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jan 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Been there, done that, got the T-shirt! ;D




Tell me......Not Princess Louise?


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Jan 2016)

quadrapiper said:
			
		

> Excellent. Hadn't heard (or seen) the term in use around Esquimalt.



Yeah the winning unit gets to have the trophy for display in their case for a year until the next round.  The results are published in the Trident.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jan 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Tell me......Not Princess Louise?



Nope. Alice II, our goat and mascot.

He got to knock me into the boards at the stables. 

I got to make goat curry.

Revenge is a dish best served cold.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Jan 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Nope. Alice II, our goat and mascot.
> 
> He got to knock me into the boards at the stables.
> 
> ...


I don't know.... cold curry isn't nice.


----------



## FSTO (15 Jan 2016)

quadrapiper said:
			
		

> Excellent. Hadn't heard (or seen) the term in use around Esquimalt.


Cock of the Walk is used in Esquimalt


----------



## quadrapiper (15 Jan 2016)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Cock of the Walk is used in Esquimalt


What's the context? Just hadn't picked up on it anywhere.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (15 Jan 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> . . . they still have the **** of the Walk in Halifax.  For team sports amongst formation units.





			
				FSTO said:
			
		

> **** of the Walk is used in Esquimalt



Since that term is used for competitions at the main naval establishments, I guess that "Pig of the Port" is reserved for all other locations.


----------



## FSTO (15 Jan 2016)

quadrapiper said:
			
		

> What's the context? Just hadn't picked up on it anywhere.


The same as the east coast, ships teams hockey, curling, golf, etc champs for the season.


----------



## McG (16 Jan 2016)

MJP said:
			
		

> I have no doubt someone somewhere is scheming more ways to not focus on things that matter.


It seems there is always someone looking to get accessories to compensate for something else.

When it comes to animals, those get supported form the unit fund.  I understand that here is a history to the Strathcona mounted troop and the Vandoo goat, but I do not think that the troops of a unit without a mascot wants to reallocate money that otherwise is intended for them.  I could be wrong, but I don't know a soldier who would sacrifice a battalion smoker each year to pay for a battalion lamb on parade (maybe if it were in a stew pot, but that again is different).


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Jan 2016)

I was under the impression the Strats horses were paid for by donors.


----------



## McG (16 Jan 2016)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> I was under the impression the Strats horses were paid for by donors.


They are non public property.  The money can come from donors, but it also comes from mark-up at the canteen and kit shop.  It is one reason the Strats are amongst  the best of NPF profiteers.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (16 Jan 2016)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Since that term is used for competitions at the main naval establishments, I guess that "Pig of the Port" is reserved for all other locations.



"Pig-O'the-Port" is not a prize or trophy, like the "Caulk-O'the-Walk". It is a game played on an individual ship: the naval version of "Dinner-for-Schmucks".

And we used to have the Caulk-O'the-Walk in the Naval Reserve also until the mid-eighties decade of darkness, when it was decided that for budgetary reasons, inter-unit sports (which used to consist in a "Summer Regatta" and a "Winter Regatta" - basically like summer games and winter games - were too expensive and did not contribute to the operational efficiency of the units. No consideration was given to the contribution to unit morale, internal naval reserve cohesion and collaboration, or to encouraging physical fitness in reservists.


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Jan 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> "Pig-O'the-Port" is not a prize or trophy, like the "Caulk-O'the-Walk". It is a game played on an individual ship: the naval version of "Dinner-for-Schmucks".


Have never seen it done, heard of it in the past.  I think it's cruel and shameful to treat people like that, especially if they don't fit into society's beauty image.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Jan 2016)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Sometimes, folks are too quick to discount the value of such things.  Just because something doesn't put bullets down range, doesn't mean it has no role to play.  Regimental mascots have long served to boost morale and unit cohesion.  They often provide something to focus on when times are tough.  In short, they help others put bullets down range.



True, but in this day and age, when someone comes up with an idea for a "mascot", this is what they are thinking about . . .
http://www.navy-marine.forces.gc.ca/en/navy-life/youth-mascot.page


> The Royal Canadian Navy’s mascot, SONAR, who is based on a Newfoundland dog, was "recruited" into the navy in 2010 as part of the navy’s centennial celebrations.









. . . rather than this . . .




" Ships Company with mascot marching & saluting Captain -- eyes right. Sunday divisions. " 





" Mascot of the camp. "


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Jan 2016)

So sad and true.


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Jan 2016)

But it makes photo opportunities likes these memorable:

Navy mascot Sonar and and Victoria Royals mascot Marty the Marmot.

Sonar, RCMP Safety Bear and Army Mascot "Juno".


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Jan 2016)

I can't tell if you're Being sarcastic or not.


----------



## dimsum (17 Jan 2016)

The kid looks ecstatic to be there.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Jan 2016)

I wonder if they make people with extras don the mascot outfit


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jan 2016)

I'm surprised it's not a full blown trade yet.


----------



## medicineman (17 Jan 2016)

Thinking of a remuster? 

 ;D

MM


----------



## Pusser (18 Jan 2016)

A few things:

1)  the best mascots are those that have a history.  In a lot of cases the originals were animals befriended (e.g. Winnipeg the bear) while troops were on the their way or even while serving in war zones.  Some original mascots were gifts (the first Batisse was a gift from Queen Elizabeth II (Van Doos' Colonel in Chief) and is descended from a goat given earlier to Queen Victoria).  These mascots are true morale builders and units tend to get behind them.

2)  Ships often had cats as mascots (some were stowaways - probably chasing rats on board) for both practical and morale reasons.

3)  I don't have a lot of time for the artificially contrived mascots, especially if they're really just some poor sap in a heavy costume.

4)  The correct term is *Cock o' the Walk*.  Yes, that is how it is spelled and no, it's not vulgar.  There is no need to write "****."  In this case, "cock" is short for "cockerel," which is a rooster (a North American term).  Originally, the "Cock o' the Walk" was the winner of a fleet competition, usually a regatta where ships' teams competed in various seamanship activities (boat pulling, flag hoists, etc.), but over time broadened in scope to include all kinds of competition.  The term is actually self-explanatory - the winner has a right to be proud and can strut like a rooster with confidence.


----------



## OldTanker (18 Jan 2016)

During my one naval adventure, I sailed from Pearl Harbor to Esquimalt after a RIMPAC. I think there was a competition to see which ship would sail the most economically on the way back. Got me, I'm a soldier . . . Anyways, ALGONQUIN, which I was hitching a ride on, won, and the XO had the ship's carpenter, or whatever, make up a huge male chicken (are we allowed to say cock?) and it hung over the side as we sailed into Esquimalt harbour, as the Cock of the Walk. Interesting tradition . . .


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Jan 2016)

Pusser said:
			
		

> A few things:
> 
> 1)  the best mascots are those that have a history.  In a lot of cases the originals were animals befriended (e.g. Winnipeg the bear) while troops were on the their way or even while serving in war zones.  Some original mascots were gifts (the first Batisse was a gift from Queen Elizabeth II (Van Doos' Colonel in Chief) and is descended from a goat given earlier to Queen Victoria).  These mascots are true morale builders and units tend to get behind them.
> 
> ...



I don't always agree with you, Pusser, but you're spot on.  Especially # 3.  Sonar, the mascot makes me gag.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Jan 2016)

I too agree with Pusser on this one.

As for his point number 4, I intentionally misspelled the first word in the name because, it is the software for this site that automatically puts the *** to fill the here unspeakable word with which there is nothing wrong. As these fora attract non-navy types, I wanted to let them be able to figure out exactly which word we were talking about, hence the "caulk" for the short form of cockerel.


----------



## Edward Campbell (18 Jan 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I too agree with Pusser on this one.
> 
> As for his point number 4, I intentionally misspelled the first word in the name because, it is the software for this site that automatically puts the *** to fill the here unspeakable word with which there is nothing wrong. As these fora attract non-navy types, I wanted to let them be able to figure out exactly which word we were talking about, hence the "caulk" for the short form of cockerel.




That, the censoring bit, is your choice. You can go to your Profile, highlight Modify Profile, click on Look and Layout and then check (✓) Leave words uncensored and, _voila_, you will then see the text the originator entered.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Jan 2016)

I did not know that ERC. Thank you.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Jan 2016)

Pusser said:
			
		

> 2)  Ships often had cats as mascots (some were stowaways - probably chasing rats on board) for both practical and morale reasons.



The adoption of cats as ratcatchers can be overdone and have follow-on effects.  When we had a camp in Ismailia (UNEF 2), there had originally been a rodent problem, so the informal use of felines was tolerated (maybe even semi-officially encouraged) until such time as the number of cats as pets (and unofficial unit mascots) could no longer be ignored.  Since there were no controls in place and nor any way to spay or neuter the animals already on the camp, it reached a tipping point when the feral cat population surpassed rats as a problem.  The directive was issued that pets could no longer be kept and that any "unauthorized" cats found at large were subject to capture, seizure, and destruction.  I specifically said "unauthorized" because two moggies were listed as authorized mascots.  One was the "Commander's cat" (I believe it had originally been the property of the then current (or maybe a former) Contingent Commander or his wife - it was an accompanied tour for him) whose normal AO was the Officer's Mess.  The other was "Squeaky", the SMO's cat.

I (like every other member of the Health Support Unit, save one or two) disliked Squeaky immensely.  It wasn't because I hated cats as a species or even because Squeaky's demeanor made her unlikeable - the greatest objection we had to the cat was that the SMO (a female LCol with pilot wings, those of the era will know who) required us to feed and otherwise care for the animal.  The care of that particular cat even extended on one occasion to requesting the other MO (a Maj who had been a veterinarian before going to human medical school) to see to her birth control.  Since we were not established nor equipped to perform animal surgery (let alone major human surgery) our ex-vet initially tried concocting a BCP for the animal.  During examination of the cat to determine if it was safe to administer the improvised pharmaceutical, it was discovered the cat was pregnant.  She was allowed to keep only one of her litter.

The control of the feral cat population was delegated to the RPs (the D&S Pl - a mix of regular and reserve combat arms types).  After a few incidents in which RPs used their SMGs to take down cats they found at large, a few, high quality, high-powered pellet pistols were bought in Germany for their cat patrols.  It cut down on hearing gunfire at odd hours during the night.

The member of the HSU who hated Squeaky the most was a Sgt Med A (he wasn't particularly fond of the SMO either).  He had been specifically told by the Sgt Maj to leave the cat alone, but on the evening before he repatted, he called the ward (I was on duty) and asked if Squeaky was in the hospital. I told him it was and he said he would be right over.  I didn't have a good feeling.  He arrived a several minutes later, having obviously well enjoyed his Masalaam (goodbye) party at the mess.  With an exclamation of "there's the fucking cat", he pulled one of the RP's pellet pistols from under his shirt and starting firing.  Luckily, he was not much of a marksman and the only victims of his shooting spree were a few lights and windows.  Squeaky, however, did stay away from the hospital for a week or so.


----------



## medicineman (18 Jan 2016)

When I was in Croatia, I got my air pistol in to deal with the cats as well - they were getting into the garbage and to be honest, the rats there were bigger and fitter than the cats were for the most part.  I'd sit up in my quarters at night with my Maglight, scan the dump until the little blue glow backs flared and fired.  I had originally done it at a more terrestrial level, but almost got lit up by the roving patrol, despite me letting them know I was out on a walkabout.  This all came about because a certain battalion that we relieved (from a base of amphibious ancestry) had taken all of the shotgun ammo (and pretty much anything else that wasn't nailed down) and we couldn't get any in for pest control.  

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Jan 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I don't always agree with you, Pusser, but you're spot on.  Especially # 3.  Sonar, the mascot makes me gag.


d

This is what happens when you allow soft headed individuals to lead your organizations. Stupid ideas permeate at the highest levels and filter down.....


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (18 Jan 2016)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> d
> 
> This is what happens when you allow soft headed individuals to lead your organizations. Stupid ideas permeate at the highest levels and filter down.....



Not a mascot per se but back in the day we had the confederate flag and a version of yosemite sam


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Jan 2016)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Thinking of a remuster?
> 
> ;D
> 
> MM



Gotta plan if I don't end up in the succession planning stream.


----------



## Pusser (19 Jan 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I too agree with Pusser on this one.
> 
> As for his point number 4, I intentionally misspelled the first word in the name because, it is the software for this site that automatically puts the *** to fill the here unspeakable word with which there is nothing wrong. As these fora attract non-navy types, I wanted to let them be able to figure out exactly which word we were talking about, hence the "caulk" for the short form of cockerel.



I did not realize the software did that.  My apologies for my indignation  ;D.  I will try ERC's reccommended solution.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (12 May 2019)

Apologies for resurrecting a dormant thread but I noticed this in a Youtube video and it seem the appropriate thread.

https://youtu.be/GdZS4vnhIso?t=483  Note the soldier in the hi-vis vest; they could at least have given him an e-tool or gloves.


----------

